# New Pictures of "Paisley" -- Long Haired Dilute Calico Cat



## Jill (Feb 17, 2010)

This is Paisley. We adopted her last fall from the animal shelter through PetSmart. We love her! She has fit in really good and has made me a cat person again after many years of not being very into kitties. Paisley loves the aquariums and I got some pictures of her on one of her "entertainment centers" and thought I'd share. She was supposedly 1yo when we got her, but I think maybe she was slightly younger because she has grown some, and her hair has gotten longer.



















The object of her fascination:





Thanks for looking at my kitty!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 17, 2010)

She's so pretty, Jill


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh Jill, I LOVE her!!! Love the markings and her face!



And so nice of you and H to provide that "entertainment center" just for her.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 17, 2010)

She is beautiful, Jill - and look how much she likes her "entertainment" center! LOL!!!

Liz R.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 17, 2010)

She is so beautiful, Jill. I just love her.


----------



## Shari (Feb 18, 2010)

She is adorable Jill! See, it took just the right kitten to make you come over to the Puurrrr side.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I just needed a cat I clicked with again!

Years ago, I had a cat, Tasha (blue point Himalayan), that was my most special pet. She passed away when Winston was about 1yo. Ever since then, I just never knew another cat that I connected to that way.

Before we got Paisley (I'd been looking a couple-few months), I told Keeper (our Maine Coon) that I loved him but he was more Harvey's cat, and I wanted a cat that felt about me the way he feels about H. Ever since then (before we even got Paisley), he has been my SHADOW! It is either eerie, or pitiful (did he understand? or had he waited that long for me to really give him a 5 minutes of undivided attention?)...


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 18, 2010)

Jill,

Paisley is beautiful - I have also never been a cat person until we got Elsa - she is my shadow - but is always into everything - right now she is on top of the computer and she is forever turning on the printer.

I can call her and no matter where she is - she will come - "maybe" that is why I love her - she is soooo much like a dog and will actually listen.

We have 2 other cats in the house Annie and Playful - plus 3 barn cats (they actually live in a heated tack room) so guess "maybe" they are tack room kitties.

All 6 of these cats were rescues. People keep dropping them off at our house, the tack room cats are Leo, Crooked Neck(came with a neurological disorder) and the last one we named Drop Off.

They have all been fixed and are all just as sweet as can be.

Now, I cannot imagine life without a cat!!

Sooo now just to be fair - where are the pictures of Keeper??


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 18, 2010)

Jill she is adorable.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 19, 2010)

Ahhh....there's Paisley.......gosh Jill, she is growing up into a beautiful lady.......and look at the entertainmen you guys are providing her.......my girls would Love, Love, Love the fish tanks to watch.......

Thanks for sharing....... she is lucky to have you guys.


----------

